# Which Lightroom makes more sense for me



## KLR (Jun 26, 2018)

I'm finally starting to understand the differences between LR Classic and the cloud based version, what I'm still not sure about is which version will work for me? I am not that far into Lightroom and don't have a huge amount of images stored yet so making a switch should be too bad if I need to. I started with LR Classic, I have my images and the catalog stored and backed up on portable hard drives. I use both a desktop and a laptop so having everything on the hard drives makes it pretty easy to go back & forth between the two computers. I have an upcoming trip to Africa and would like to just use my iPad Pro for downloading from my camera and preliminary editing. My question is can I just stay with using LR Classic and use the iPad to upload the images to the cloud while we're traveling and then sync the full versions back to Classic when we get home or should I switch to the cloud version now and just use it from now on?  From what I've been able to figure out so far using both Classic and desktop version of CC  is not a good idea but there are a lot of features in Classic that I still would like to use. I'm so confused...


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Jun 26, 2018)

For my two cents don't decide based on one trip (unless travel is a lot of what you do).  Think more about what you do over years, your thoughts on having everything in the cloud (e.g. how much volume will that be, will it be costly, will you generally have good access to fast internet), whether there are 3rd party plugins (e.g. publishing to web sites) that you might want and may work only in Classic, how much you will normally use iPad (etc.) for editing.

While it's not impossible to make them all inter-operate, they are quite different in many important details, and life is easier if you live entirely in one system.


----------



## clee01l (Jun 26, 2018)

KLR said:


> My question is can I just stay with using LR Classic and use the iPad to upload the images to the cloud while we're traveling and then sync the full versions back to Classic when we get home


I think this is a good plan with some caveats.  First I don't think Lightroom CC on the PC is ready for prime time.   For this reason I would use LR Classic for my master catalog until touch time when Lightroom CC on the PC can sufficiently replace it.  The second caveat is internet access in 3rd world countries.   You may find the iPad woefully slow and with insufficient storage to manage your travel images.   It is for this reason that I deign the use of the iPad for a photo travel trip in favor of a 13" MBP running Lightroom CC


----------

